# UEFA Europa League 07 April



## OddsPoster (Mar 30, 2011)

07 Apr 18:05 Benfica v PSV  1.75 3.50 4.75 +54  
07 Apr 18:05 Dynamo Kiev v Braga  1.60 3.60 6.00 +54  
07 Apr 18:05 FC Porto v Spartak Moscow  1.40 4.33 8.50 +54  
07 Apr 18:05 Villarreal v FC Twente  1.66 3.60 5.25


----------



## danip (Mar 31, 2011)

1 for all the games... you will have a good odd


----------

